# Ubuntu sur ancien pc



## manu73000 (2 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, 

disposant d'un ancien pc Hp Pavilion t3717.fr 

*Carte mère*: 
Fabricant Assus
Format : microATX - 24,4 cm x 24,4 cm
Chipset : Intel 945G
Logements pour mémoire : 4 x DDR2
Vitesses du bus frontal : 533 MHz, 800 MHz, 1 066 MHz (rattaché au processeur)
Socket pour processeur : 775
Logements d'extension :3 PCI1 PCI Express x16 pour carte graphique

*Processeur :* 

Vitesse de fonctionnement : jusqu'à 2,8 GHz
Nombre de curs : 2
Socket : 775
Vitesse du bus : 800 MHz

*Mémoire :*

2 Go

*Carte Graphique :*

Nvidia Gforce Gt 9400

, tournant sous xp où j'ai depuis quelque temps que des problèmes et dont je suis anti windows j'aimerais lui installer Ubuntu sachant que pour mon expérience Linux j'ai eux des pc portable d'où j'ai installer Linux et configuré mais c'était du matériel plus récent que j'ai sur celle là ! donc mes question son, même si Ubuntu à besoin 384 Mio en 32 bit ou 512 Mio en 64 bit j'aimerais savoir si en fonction de ma configuration Ubutnu pourras tournée sans soucis et quel Ubutnu prendre par apport a ma configuration ?
ensuite par la suite j'a&imerait installer une carte graphique supporté par Ubuntu avec Hdmi es ce possible ? en ce qui concerne le wifi je passe par un Mini wireless N150Mbps adaptateur usb Adavance fonctionnera t'il ? merci par avance de vos réponses, Cordialement.


----------



## Studio ECRI (3 Septembre 2012)

Salut l'ami 

J'ai débuté sur Mac en 1995 et j'ai ajouté Linux à mes compétences en 2008 afin d'élargir ma clientèle. Depuis, je me régale autant avec Ubuntu qu'avec Mac OSX.
Étant anti-microsoft acharné, je suis ravi de formater les PC que les gens m'apportent pour que je leur installe un vrai système multitâche, multi bureau et sans virus.
Dans ton cas, ta machine n'est pas si ancienne que ça ! Généralement, le matériel des Asus est bien géré par Ubuntu. Malgré tout, je te déconseille la 12.04 qui convient mieux aux portables.
Pour ta machine, l'idéal reste la version 10.10, en 64 bits si c'est possible.
Ensuite, tu ajoutes Docky et compiz et tu as un environnement au top. 
J'ai testé plusieurs distributions mais je n'ai jamais retrouvé le niveau d'aboutissement d'Ubuntu 10.10.

Si tu as des questions, n'hésites pas !

À plus


----------



## manu73000 (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

merci de m'avoir répondus, en ce qui concerne Linux et plus particulièrement Ubuntu je suis pas novice étant donner que ça va faire 5 ans que j'y touche sauf sur le pc actuel, et tout comme toi je suis anti-windows, en ce qui concerne la 10.4 étant donner qu'a chaque nouvelle version je m'était le système a jour si on installer une ancienne versiion comment ça se passe pour les mise a jours surtout de sécurité et de logiciels ? comment savoir si ma machine peux supporté le 64 Bits ? tout comme toi j'ai bien essayer depuis ses 5 années d'autre distributions mais jamais j'ai trouver légal de Ubuntu sauf une mais c'est pas vraiment une distribution officiel si je me trompe pas et surtout basé sur une variante de Ubuntu ! et pour finir et pour infos, c'est juste la carte mère qui est de marque assus le processeur est un intel pentium D915, d'autre part sur une telle configuration y'a t'il vraiment d'interet d'installer une carte graphique avec une prise Hdmi ? merci !


----------

